# [Classic] Water flow is weak through grouphead/flowing out of water-outlet tube.



## Squall (Mar 25, 2012)

Yesterday I gave my Gaggia Classic a clean (descale and backflush) after taking out of storage and it was running without any problems. However, after trying to get back into the groove and making several consecutive shots, the pressure dropped considerably - water is merely dripping from the shower screen. So just before posting this, I took another look and noticed that, although some water made it through to the group head, most of it was coming straight back into the water tank via the outlet tube.

Steamer is working perfectly and can run water through it with no problem whatsoever.

Can anyone here diagnose my problem? Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Sounds like the three way solenoid valve could be blocked - assuming, of course, the pump is working OK.


----------



## Nic (Apr 21, 2014)

Sounds like a blockage - have you tried removing the shower screen and running the group?

I think theres an arrangement above the shower consisting of a little ball on a spring - it opens when there's sufficient pressure behind it (ie from the pump) to allow water to flow. Held in by a nut as I remember?

I reckon your descaling has resulted in the passage above that being clogged with loose scale - if it was me, I'd strip that part down as far as possible to check it's clear. If you're getting water in a steady flow from the steam wand it at least means that the pump is priming the boiler fine, so it definitely suggests a blockage at the bottom of the boiler where the water for coffee is coming from


----------



## edk (Mar 24, 2014)

Sounds like a blockage at the OPV.

Take a look at these posts for information on disassembly and cleaning of the parts:

http://reedsmeals.blogspot.hu/2011/04/overhaul-of-gaggia-classic-espresso.html

http://protofusion.org/wordpress/2012/04/gaggia-classic-disassembly-and-cleaning/


----------



## Squall (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys.

Nic, I think you've nailed the problem! I gave the machine a shake and to my surprise, water was flowing properly! Of course, the culprit is still trapped in there, so I'll still need to get rid of it. Would another attempt at descaling get rid of the rest? I normally backflush with cafiza - is a descaler backflush ever done/recommended? I'll like a non-intrusive approach if possible as I'm not too confident about going beyond the basic cleaning regimes.


----------



## Nic (Apr 21, 2014)

having had a quick look at the diagrams now....

Have you tried removing the disperser block above the shower plate? Held in by 2 allen key screws - it has some fairly small passages through it that could have got blocked.

You'd know if this was the case without removing it actually: if you remove the shower plate, and leave the screw out, then try running water through, it should blast out of the screw hole (because it's not forced through the disperser).

If that happens, then it's the disperser holes blocked. If there's still nothing.......hmmm, maybe the solenoid valve, as Systemic Kid said.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You may have dislodged a bit of grit - flush plenty of water through and you might be OK. If it isn't bust, don't fix it


----------



## Squall (Mar 25, 2012)

Yup, I had removed both the block and shower screen. This is a video I recorded this morning of the (bad) water flow: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10003202/gaggia_grouphead.m4v

After shaking (which probably moved the scale about), the water flows out properly. I'll do another round of descaling and if the the problem returns, I'll have a go at disassembly (thanks for the links edk!)


----------



## Squall (Mar 25, 2012)

Systemic Kid, I'm the kind of guy who make matters worse when I get too hands on so I'll definitely be following that philosophy!


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

Had this problem as well. bad water flow just like the video. I descaled again and it fixed it.


----------

